# Next best upgrade for my rig?



## Skydog287 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all!

Just wanted to get some input as to what upgrade next would benefit me the most.

My current rig is a Gateway DX4200-09, I added a new power supply and graphics card when I bought it. Here are the specifics:

*Motherboard:* From what I googled I "BELIEVE" it is a Gateway DX4200-09 Motherboard 4006272R (Click for details on it)
*CPU:* AMD Phenom 9100e Quad-Core 1.80 GHz
*Video Card:* ATI Radeon HD 4830
*Memory:* 4GB DDR2 SDRAM 800.0 MHz
*Hard Drive:* 640GB, 7,200rpm
*Power Supply:* CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX 450W ATX12V V2.2 80

Currently running on Windows Vista but bought an upgrade to Windows 7 that I'll be installing soon. I am planning on buying a new Hard Drive first as I need more space for the work I do. Currently looking at the Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM but any suggestions/money saving options without risking reliability are greatly welcomed (especially with Black Friday type specials going on right now)!

I'm thinking the next upgrade will most likely be either a new CPU or Ram? Assuming I can squeeze in some more upgrades without having to replace the motherboard... also not sure if I'm going to need a new PSU for any upgrades.. Just wondering what part I can upgrade now for a noticeable performance increase with video games without having to build a new rig at the moment.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A CPU upgrade would require a new motherboard same goes for RAM.

Your best bet is to just save the money for a whole new custom build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the primary use of the PC?
Your CPU is not capable of any serious gaming and OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible can be difficult to determine.
You could upgrade the RAM to a 2x4GB pair but DDR2 RAM is costly.
Gaming is primarily GPU dependent but your PSU is lower quality and at the very minimum, and less than would be recommended, for a 4850 GPU so a PSU upgrade would be needed for a GPU upgrade.
All in all, I would be hesitant to throw money at an outdated OEM PC.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure you would see any real benefit from another 4GB or memory, and any benefit you did see would be far outweighed by the cost of the DDR2 DIMMs. You might look for a Phenom x4 9650 (2.3GHz) or 9750 (2.4GHz) in the used marketplace (eBay) but I wouldn't spend more than $35 or so on either.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The cpu info if not altered by gateway is 
Supports AMD® Socket AM2+ (940 pin), AMD Phenom™ (95 W), Athlon™ 64 X2, Athlon 64, and Sempron™ processors


----------

